# Cebop Notebooks !?



## GrandMa (20. September 2005)

Guten Morgen an alle   

Ich möchte bald ein Notebook kaufen und habe im Internet folgendes Teil gefunden :

Cebop Hel 

Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich begeistert von dem Notebook, vor allem weil es diese Funktion der umschaltbaren Grafikkarte hat. Mein Problem ist jetzt nur, dass ich noch nie etwas von dieser Firma gehört habe und nicht weiß wie es mit der Quallität aussieht.

Vielleicht hat hier ja schon jmd. Erfahrungen gemacht ?

MfG

GrandMa


----------

